
Show HN: Dotnet New Shit Template - lusocoding
https://github.com/lusocoding/dotnet-newshit
======
clusmore
Your submission link 404s. I assume this is the correct repository?
[https://github.com/lusocoding/dotnet-newshit-
template](https://github.com/lusocoding/dotnet-newshit-template)

~~~
lusocoding
Correct. Sorry for that

